# Free UFC Sigs



## TheCarpenter (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey guys. Since I'm new here I'd like to start on a good note. If you can find a hi-res photo of your favorite fighter I will make you a sig. An example of my work is in my sig right now. Look forward to great UFC discussion with you guys!

example:
V1:








V2:










Dave


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Post your work and all inquires for GFX in this section bud..

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/

P.S. I like your idea with your sig but its really dark and you didn't really add any color nor lighting to bring out the render..


----------



## TheCarpenter (Dec 4, 2009)

how about V2?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

TheCarpenter said:


> how about V2?


Much better. Nice work and welcome to the forum.


----------

